

Arnold Schwarzenegger based programming language - jsmeaton
https://github.com/lhartikk/ArnoldC

======
alialkhatib
As seen 2, 2.5, and (more famously) 6 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7920116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7920116)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7897173](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7897173)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7299658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7299658)

